
Return of incandescent light bulbs as MIT makes them more efficient than LEDs - jchoong
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/science-news/12093545/Return-of-incandescent-light-bulbs-as-MIT-makes-them-more-efficient-than-LEDs.html
======
iamleppert
Nanomaterials are very cool. However, have you actually seen many of them come
to market?

You know why? It's extremely complex to manufacture them in any high-yield,
high-throughput process. Since the mechanism relies on the properties of a
nano-structure (however that is made via any number of techniques to record
and make tiny 2D or 3D patterns, tubes, strings, etc), it is very difficult to
make.

It's very sensitive to vibrations, the kind you can't feel and requires fancy
highly-stabilized tables and vibration isolation systems that cost a lot to
isolate a small area. You need a special room away from traffic, city noise
etc if you want good, repeatable results.

I've yet to see this fundamental problem with production addressed. Would be
curious to hear from someone working in the field.

